# Sex outside of marriage - doctor issues



## Annie1503 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi all

Does a doctor have to report you if you tell them you had sex outside of marriage? I need to visit the doctor as a result of a personal issue (not an STI) and realise I may have to discuss this. Please could someone clarify for me as many people have told me I definitely should not admit to having no sex outside of marriage but I can’t really not given the nature of the medical problem! 

Please help


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Really depends what the issue is. Tricky one, as some feel obliged to say something. Find a western doctor who's less likely to say anything.

If you don't want to put it 'out there', feel free to message me privately, because without knowing what 'it' is, it's hard to actual advice.

ETA unless you're pregnant, it's unlikely anyone would say anything.


----------



## Annie1503 (Jan 27, 2018)

I can’t private message you because I only registered today. Could you send me a message and then I might be able to reply that.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Annie1503 said:


> I can’t private message you because I only registered today. Could you send me a message and then I might be able to reply that.


I think you need to have made a certain amount of posts before that function is enabled.


----------



## Annie1503 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ok well without being too detailed, I think it’s just a potentially bruised cervix as a results of too much over enthusiasm but there is pain and I do want to have it checked just to be safe.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Just find one of the western docs, they won't care too much.


----------



## madikhnoor (Apr 2, 2018)

If you are hesitant to discuss with any doctor you can google it and surely you will find the reasons and ultimate remedy for you situation and if you find that consultation with doctor is mandatory then its better to consult with western doctor.


----------



## Winks13 (Oct 8, 2012)

I've never had an issue with that kind of thing here, a friend even bought an STI checkup on Groupon and used that without any problems...

As others have said - go to a western doc and you won't have any issues. 

I'd highly recommend Health Bay Polyclinic on Al Wasl road - I've used them for 5 years for a number of different issues and find them to be absolutely excellent. I'd recommend Dr. Ria Jones - Dr. Ria Jones


----------

